# Schools for a 11 and a 13 year-old near or at Cannes



## Nicholas Berg

Hello,

We have recently moved to Cannes and have placed our children at College Capron for the time being. Both kids are fully bilingual in English and French and I had been hoping to get them to College Valbonne, however I find it very difficult to navigate their website to understand the process although I am also fluent in French. 

Please note also that my 11 year-old is deemed to be a high potential student with a high IQ but also Ad hd and would function much better in a small class setting and with a curriculum that is more challenging than the current French public school program.

Any suggestions on how to go about this process or suggestions for good schools (ideally public or semi public) in the 06 region in general would be extremely appreciated.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## Lydi

Nicholas Berg said:


> ...I had been hoping to get them to College Valbonne...


I suppose you've already seen this on their site - the enrollment process for September 2022 is open now:


> La procédure d'inscription en ligne pour l'admission en section internationale des niveaux de la 5ème à la 3ème est actuellement ouverte sur le site « démarches simplifiées », jusqu'au lundi 23 mai 2022 à minuit.
> Je vous prie de bien vouloir trouver, ci-dessous, le lien d'accès au formulaire :
> https://www.demarches-simplifiees.fr/commencer/sections_internationales06


I didn't see anything about arriving during the school year, though there is a "contact us" button on this page. 
That's probably your best bet.


----------



## tardigrade

If you want your kid to be french & english - Valbonne;
if you want your kid to be english - Mougins


----------



## BraveHorse

I've been told several times the best school in Cannes is Stalisnas.


----------



## Nicholas Berg

Lydi said:


> I suppose you've already seen this on their site - the enrollment process for September 2022 is open now:
> 
> I didn't see anything about arriving during the school year, though there is a "contact us" button on this page.
> That's probably your best bet.


Thank you Lydi, extremely helpful. My best


----------

